

Show HN: splashbe.at, a force graph of Wikipedia's list of music styles - haon99
http://splashbe.at

======
mistercow
Not the most graphically efficient demo I've ever seen, but neat.

------
davedx
Seems totally random or broken. Whatever is on screen is completely unrelated
(IMHO) and clicking on one thing takes you to something random. What's it
supposed to do?

~~~
TazeTSchnitzel
Click "add a new Genre" repeatedly.

------
icehero
1\. no cache?! what year is this?! 2010?! 2\. keeps automatically
refreshing/restarting the graph every time I switch the tabs in Chrome 19. 3\.
at my first refresh I think it loaded all the music styles at once.

Nice. Get working on your next one.

------
jc4p
Paste this into your web inspector / firebug / whereever you do Javascript to
automate it, it's quite interesting!

    
    
        window.setInterval(function() { $("#random").click(); }, 800);

------
donum
How is this useful?

It shows how genres are related but if I click on two genres, it's a large
grey ball of relations which shows exactly nothing except there are huge
relationships between these genres.

------
davidbrent
Cool idea. Would like to read more about some of these genres, but can't get
to the link quick enough before it fades away!

------
tshadwell
I keep getting 'Wood' and 'Poland', as well as occasional articles on
wrestlers. When it works, it works well, though.

------
joeblau
Takes to long to add rap music and country music. Could you add a feature to
specify the Genre you want to add?

------
zalew
nice. how to force it to show electronica? I keep refreshing and all it comes
is indie-something and rock. I got techno once, but when clicked it it showed
some christian rock, gagaku, etc. UI is nice, but something is wrong with
jumping around content

------
aeurielesn
Can anyone tell if the duplicated nodes has any meaning at all? Or, is only a
bug?

